# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Freskat ne kishat bizantine

## Nolka

Pershendetje 

A mundet dikush te me tregoj disa kisha bizantine qe kane mbijetuar ne Shqiperi ??
Dhe cilat kisha kane akoma freska ??

----------


## Edvin83

> Pershendetje 
> 
> A mundet dikush te me tregoj disa kisha bizantine qe kane mbijetuar ne Shqiperi ??
> Dhe cilat kisha kane akoma freska ??


Thuhet _afreske_ dhe jo freska

----------


## Nolka

> Thuhet _afreske_ dhe jo freska


Ok faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:

----------

